
2M concurrent clients on Phoenix (Elixir) benchmark (40 core, 128GB) - haukur
https://twitter.com/chris_mccord/status/659430661942550528
======
techdragon
This sort of performance is one of the many reasons why I've set myself the
challenge of learning Elixir and Phoenix and using them at the next Startup
Weekend I'm attending.

I'm really enjoying it so far. Kinda wish I'd learned more functional
programming years ago at university instead of OO Java then Python and slowly
spending years unknowingly preferring to write code more functionally than
Python likes.

